# SATA/ATA 2.5/3.5 - obudowa USB

## soban_

Tak jak w temacie, potrzebuje uniwersalnego podpiecia pod USB - moze rowniez czytac karty typu SSD. Czy mozecie cos polecic i czy macie doswiadczenia z takim sprzetem podpietym pod rozne urzadzenia typu TV i inne systemy operacyjne. Zalezy mi na tym, aby to bylo wygodne, uniwersalne no i dalo sie wszedzie bez problemow podpiac. Na allegro udalo mi sie pare znalezc, jednak nie wiem - czy np po podlaczeniu pod TV nie bedzie jakiegos bubla, dodac moge ze telewizor bez problemu obsluguje dyski SATA 2.5 z obudowa na USB.

----------

## sebas86

Jeśli producent mówi, że urządzenie będzie widoczne jako Mass Storage, to nie powinno być żadnego problemu. Na pewno powinien się znaleźć jakiś, który pochwali się kompatybilnością z Linuksem.

----------

## gexcite

W ciągu 5 lat, nie spotkałem taniej, badziewnej obudowy na jakikolwiek dysk, która by nie pracowała z Linuksem. No chyba że była uszkodzona. O markowych to nic nie powiem, bo takich to nikt nie chciał kupować. Jedynie co, to faktycznie różnie zdarzało się im przedstawiać, ale to już zależało od bridge, który był w obudowie zamontowany, ale działały wszystkie media-techy i inne cuda.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> (…) czy np po podlaczeniu pod TV nie bedzie jakiegos bubla, dodac moge ze telewizor bez problemu obsluguje dyski SATA 2.5 z obudowa na USB.

 

Wszystkie „tanie, badziewne obudowy” (jakie widziałem) działają. Z drugiej strony _wszystkie_ telewizory, które spotkałem łykają tylko FAT32…

----------

## soban_

No wlasnie sprawdzalem ostatnio LG z mozliwoscia 3d i ku mojemu zdziwieniu kazdy ntfs jest czytany i to samo mowili sprzedawcy (jest to prawda bo sprawdzalem) - jednak chce miec pewnosc co do dzialania z innymi obudowami do dyskow... wszystkie pendraki moje i dyski sata 2.5' smigaly. Nie wiem tylko jak wykorzystam stary ATA do podpiecia + prad czy to zatrybi mi. Jak cos kupie to dam znac czy chodzi. Z reszta co do fat32 musieli w koncu to zmienic, bo jesli rmvb jest czytane i chce film obejrzec w dobrej jakosci to przeciez okolo 3.5 GB w jednym pliku to troche malo.

----------

